# anyone close to Kansas City?????



## lorigon27 (Dec 7, 2011)

im lookin a photo Group or somebody close to KC MO,  preferebly south towards harrisonville to shoot on a regular basis (once a week to every other week)
im still pretty new to taking photos but know some really great places to shoot!
i would like to put in a couple hours per session to try get some awsome shots, learn more and maybe meet some cool people and friends.
  pm me if interested   or reply here


----------

